# backhoe



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

i'am an electrician by trade anyway had about 60 tree stumps around my house to get rid of so i rented a john deere (nothing else to do or i would have hired it out) 310 ? what a great machine i can dig out huge stumps with no problem i'am a firm beliver in hydrilics . wish i knew how to spell.


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

:blink: And your point is?


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

a sparky is all excited he got to play with the big tonka toy for once.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

Way cooler than bending conduit eh?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

wyoming 1 said:


> Way cooler than bending conduit eh?


Yet they get mad when we bend their buried conduit :thumbup:


----------



## LawnGuyLand (Jan 1, 2008)

wyoming 1 said:


> Way cooler than bending conduit eh?


You can do that with it too... :w00t:


----------



## ticktock (Dec 29, 2008)

I've operated one of those. Tons of fun. I can't believe you can get paid to do it. I was thinking, Six Flags and other theme parks headed for bankruptcy could charge visitors to run the demolition equipment. How awesome would that be. I'd stand in line for an hour to bust something up for 2 minutes. HA!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Tick, You can come visit on our next demo job.

We only charge $20/hour you can run the hammer as long as you like. :hammer:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Now guys, don't make fun of him. I know *I'll* never forget my first time with an old hoe... :blush:


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

tgeb said:


> Tick, You can come visit on our next demo job.
> 
> We only charge $20/hour you can run the hammer as long as you like. :hammer:


Will you buy the bottles of booze for him the night before. Hammering with a hangover is the greatest :whistling


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Mitchell Const. said:


> :blink: And your point is?


 just saying


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

wyoming 1 said:


> Way cooler than bending conduit eh?


 yes


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

JDavis21835 said:


> Yet they get mad when we bend their buried conduit :thumbup:


 did that to got my water line


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Now guys, don't make fun of him. I know *I'll* never forget my first time with an old hoe... :blush:


 hey it was my second time and she aint that old


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

tgeb said:


> Tick, You can come visit on our next demo job.
> 
> We only charge $20/hour you can run the hammer as long as you like. :hammer:


:drink::clap::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

ampman said:


> just saying



I'm glad you got to play with a dirty old hoe:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Mitchell Const. said:


> I'm glad you got to play with a dirty old hoe:laughing:


 everybody needs to once in a while:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

That is why i have one of my own, a machine that is. Wife would be mad if i brought home a hoe:blink:. When business is slow i do excavation with it, the machine has to pay for itself and digging the occasional ditch for wire wont pay for it. Pulling stumps is good money as well as stoning driveways. Lots of folks around here have their driveway turn into a mud bog in the spring. Either i haul stone with my dump trailer or i hire out the trucking for the stone. Damn good money in the end and it breaks up the monotony of wiring.


----------



## qball (Apr 21, 2009)

i am an operator and i thank the Lord that i have the best job in the world.


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Mitchell Const. said:


> I'm glad you got to play with a dirty old hoe:laughing:


 lets get one thing straight she aint old:clap:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> That is why i have one of my own, a machine that is. Wife would be mad if i brought home a hoe:blink:. When business is slow i do excavation with it, the machine has to pay for itself and digging the occasional ditch for wire wont pay for it. Pulling stumps is good money as well as stoning driveways. Lots of folks around here have their driveway turn into a mud bog in the spring. Either i haul stone with my dump trailer or i hire out the trucking for the stone. Damn good money in the end and it breaks up the monotony of wiring.


 i need to desersivey and again i wish i knew how to spell


----------

